# Chieftain Habitation Door Gets Stiff When the Guests Arrive



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Odd question I know but I wonder whether anyone else experiences this irritating phenomenon. There's normally ony three of us in the van and the door, provided we are level, works perfectly well. If we have guests perhaps 2/3/4 people, however, the door gets very awkward and jams in the frame. Obviously the chassis is bowing under the extra weight. Anyone else with a Chieftain or similar tag axle had this problem? Was wondering whether I needed to adjust the door - anyone know how this is done? As an alternative I could use Fiamma Jacks but really don't want the hassle.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I have a AT Chieftain (2008 model). I suffer from door issues if the van is not level and I have had to use ramps etc (although the van would have to be at a severe angle before it causes any problems), but never because we have people in the van.

I have had up to 10 people in the van some days but this has never effected the door.

Tony


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I have a AT Chieftain (2008 model). I suffer from door issues if the van is not level and I have had to use ramps etc (although the van would have to be at a severe angle before it causes any problems), but never because we have people in the van.

I have had up to 10 people in the van some days but this has never effected the door.

Tony


----------

